# Is there room for 4? New arrival!



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Look who has arrived!

News to follow - off out to dog club party


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't wait for this!!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Holy crap it's yellow dog I was like number 4 got me again He fits right in I bet he will have fun on his new adventure!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha all 4 look very comfortable together - are they welcoming their new little "sibling?"


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Can't wait for this!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Look carefully at the pic again Donna


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Look carefully at the pic again Donna


Did Donna not see him?? Or does she mean she can't wait to get him??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Did Donna not see him?? Or does she mean she can't wait to get him??


I can't wait to see how he behaves with this lot. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I can't wait to see how he behaves with this lot.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha - do you think he will survive 3 of them??
Inzis won't be that interested as he's not ball shaped 
Dot on the other hand


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I hope yellow dog doesn't corrupt Inzi, Kiki, and innocent little Dot!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Woohoo!! Yellow dog! You arrived!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm impressed that you got all 4 to pose for the camera!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It took me a while to notice him .... He's obviously arrived sober


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Yellow dog has a foot missing xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Yellow dog has a foot missing xx


Haha - he has more than a foot missing!
Try 4 feet, nose, tail bum & back legs


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha - he has more than a foot missing!
> Try 4 feet, nose, tail bum & back legs


Silly me thought it was a replacement yellow dog not the original


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I see now I enlarged the picture couldn't see it properly on the thumbnail xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha - he has more than a foot missing!
> Try 4 feet, nose, tail bum & back legs


You might be in for a surprise  I'm off to update the Yellow Dog thread


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

oh oh


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I can't wait to see how he behaves with this lot.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Four is a doddle, we'll be ok to get another puppy in the future, Donna


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Four is a doddle, we'll be ok to get another puppy in the future, Donna


Doesn't for make you a breeder? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Holy crap it's yellow dog I was like number 4 got me again He fits right in I bet he will have fun on his new adventure!


Me too! Hahaha x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Doesn't for make you a breeder?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mating yellow doggy is NOT allowed!!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Mating yellow doggy is NOT allowed!!  x


oooooooops - this condition might have arrived too late. Check the YD thread


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> oooooooops - this condition might have arrived too late. Check the YD thread


Very very funny, loved it a very cute little pups 
He sure is a scamp of a scoundrel is yellow doggy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Didn't take him long to make those puppies Naughty boy


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Hah. I wised up after the last time, I wasn't fooled this time that you had another puppy. Be careful that little yellow doggie doesn't corrupt your dogs, he's a one that yellow dog is.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RangerC said:


> Hah. I wised up after the last time, I wasn't fooled this time that you had another puppy. Be careful that little yellow doggie doesn't corrupt your dogs, he's a one that yellow dog is.


I think that he is just misunderstood 
We'll miss him...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

With the fast work puppy making, he is showing great stud potential. Tracey, you might have a great stud on your hands there, could make your millions!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> With the fast work puppy making, he is showing great stud potential. Tracey, you might have a great stud on your hands there, could make your millions!


She could brand his offspring and sell them at pet stores all over the world


----------

